# Laminate for Router Table



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions where one might find small pieces of laminate for jigs and router table tops? Checking locally, all I can find available is large sheets at lumber yards and HD/Lowes. I have been unable to find any businesses who make laminate countertops who might have cutoffs - seems as though they all use pre-built tops. I have also searched the web with no luck. Where do you find this stuff - I don't really want to pay $$$ for a 4x8 sheet when I need a couple of square feet.

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Next time your in HD, go to the back of the store and look around for the saw, they should have some cut offs, if not ask someone in the back to cut some up for you,, they will do that, at a very little charge  it's cheaper than running around town trying to find small pcs.


==========



jimcrockett said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions where one might find small pieces of laminate for jigs and router table tops? Checking locally, all I can find available is large sheets at lumber yards and HD/Lowes. I have been unable to find any businesses who make laminate countertops who might have cutoffs - seems as though they all use pre-built tops. I have also searched the web with no luck. Where do you find this stuff - I don't really want to pay $$$ for a 4x8 sheet when I need a couple of square feet.
> 
> Jim


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Bob’s absolutely right about Home Depot. I’ve been grabbing their cut-offs for years. In fact a couple weeks ago I saw two pieces of ¾” Melamine faced particle boards that were 49” x 21” on the cut-off cart. I asked a guy in that department to give me a price on them. He said “how about 99 cents each.” If they don’t clear that stuff out it’s dumped out back in a trash pile. Check it out, you’ll find some good deals.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, it may seem terrible to buy a full sheet but trust me when I say you will use it. Remember to prevent movement it is a good idea to use laminate top and bottom for router tables and jigs. As far as pricing goes, the best thing to do is find a sheet that has a corner chipped. Ask for a discount. I have purchased full sheets for 75% off because of a damaged corner that did not effect my uses in the least.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

You might look for homes being built near you. The contractor could possibly have some scraps left over. -Derek


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Jim,
I'm in the process of re-facing a large bathroom vanity with WilsonArt laminate. (Same as Formica). I purchased a 4x8 sheet at a local supply store in my area (Mica City) for $29.76 and this was one grade better than their cheapest. For the back of the doors they sell what’s called a LINER (LINERTEX) for $14.72. I believe it’s just not quite as durable as the face stuff but it looks about the same. The package stores wanted $42 for a sheet. These laminates can be rolled and taped into a cylinder that will fit in the back seat of a car. Believe me, you’ll find uses for this stuff as time goes by. There’s many ways to cut it but I opted for Plastic Laminate Cutting Shears. Home Depot’s that sell laminate carries these and they’re branded by GUNDLACH but are made by KLENKS. http://www.klenktools.com/Main/Products/LaminateShearsNew.asp
Hope this helps.


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

*Plastic Laminate*

>>I purchased a 4x8 sheet at a local supply store in my area (Mica City) for $29.76<<

OK, a price like $30 seems reasonable for a sheet to use for building jigs, etc. At my local building center, I was quoted $3.49 per sq ft (Pionite, I believe), and I just couldn't see using something that pricey to build jigs.

I think that 1st, I'm going to check at HD/Lowes to see if they have any damaged goods (I guess I could always kick a hole in a piece, right? - nah, I'm too honest for that!!!) that they might give me a real good price on. Then I'll hit the phone books.

Jim


----------



## Jim Miller (Oct 8, 2007)

Something to think about for the router table top, solid Phenolic is very good. There is a company in Texas that sells them, Jointech.com/routertops they are a little pricey but very good. I keep looking at them and will get one someday.

For jigs I have used Melamine MDF as it is less expensive than laminate.

Keep your options open,


----------

